# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Change Case

## Dan Hendricks

Can I change the case of a field with the magic cell?  I have a state field that I would like to appear in uppercase.

Thanks

----------


## Mark

Hi Dan,
Yes, easy.  Just use:

 x.dbmagiccell =  &#34;1,,format=[>];&#34;  &#39; UPPER CASE the entire first name

http://www.mmstools.com/test/test-formats.asp

I hope that helps.
Mark.


------------
Dan Hendricks at 3/26/01 1:35:02 PM


Can I change the case of a field with the magic cell?  I have a state field that I would like to appear in uppercase.

Thanks

----------


## Frank Kwong

You can use any of the following characters to create a format expression for strings:

Character	Description

@	Character placeholder
	Display a character or a space.  If the string has a character in the position where the @ appears in the format string, display it; otherwise, display a space in that position.  Placeholders are filled from right to left unless there is an ! character in the format string.  See below.
&	Character placeholder
	Display a character or nothing.  If the string has a character in the position where the & appears, display it; otherwise, display nothing.  Placeholders are filled from right to left unless there is an ! character in the format string.  See below.
<	Force lowercase
	Display all characters in lowercase format.
>	Force uppercase
	Display all characters in uppercase format.
!	Force left to right fill of placeholders 

The default is to fill from right to left.

FK



------------
Dan Hendricks at 3/26/01 1:35:02 PM


Can I change the case of a field with the magic cell?  I have a state field that I would like to appear in uppercase.

Thanks

----------

